# Spitfire Audio Presents... PAIRS - Thanks For Your Support & Feedback



## Spitfire Team (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your support and feedback on this promo, its been great fun for us picking out what we think partners up really well and revisiting some of our prouder parts of our back catalogue...
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/pairs/ (<br />)


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 26, 2017)

Crazy deal. I need more space!


----------



## The Darris (Jul 26, 2017)

Hmm. Delicious. Though, I do own most of those. Do these work like the complete your bundle scheme?


----------



## JeffvR (Jul 26, 2017)

The Darris said:


> Hmm. Delicious. Though, I do own most of those. Do these work like the complete your bundle scheme?



Yes you get a discount if you own one. I already own Albion V, is Olafur Arnalds toolkit worth it for €177 incl VAT?


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 27, 2017)

Symphonic Strings and Percussion? Man, I need both of these. I'm going to pretend I didn't see this for as long as possible.


----------



## StillLife (Jul 27, 2017)

JeffvR said:


> Yes you get a discount if you own one. I already own Albion V, is Olafur Arnalds toolkit worth it for €177 incl VAT?



For anyone interested in what's the best deal financially: these are the discounts you'll get:

SSS and/or Percussion: -34%
SCS and/or LCO: -34%
Albion One and/or eDNA earth: -28%
Tundra and/or OA toolkit: -39%
HZL and/or HZS: -35%
Enigma and/or Felt piano: -50%

Except for Albion One/eDNA (which is actually less than the edu-discount) pretty nice deals. Esp. Tundra/OA and Enigma/Felt. Anyone using the latter two? Any opinions?


----------



## leon chevalier (Jul 27, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Symphonic Strings and Percussion? Man, I need both of these. I'm going to pretend I didn't see this for as long as possible.


Mee too ! 
Wait... What do I see in my left hand ... ? Is that a credit card?
Have... to... resist....
No...


----------



## galactic orange (Jul 27, 2017)

Damn, I haven't wished that I didn't already own SCS until now. LCO is at the top of my want list.

EDIT: Complete your pair option available. Class!


----------



## MaxOctane (Jul 27, 2017)

I've bought so many of these already, Spitfire should have a separate sale where you can re-buy a library you already own, *for $1*, and you get the gratification of "purchasing" a lib and waiting for the download code in your inbox.


----------



## StillLife (Jul 27, 2017)

StillLife said:


> For anyone interested in what's the best deal financially: these are the discounts you'll get:
> 
> SSS and/or Percussion: -34%
> SCS and/or LCO: -34%
> ...



I am particulary interested in differences between the Felt Piano and OA Toolkit, which is also centered around a Felt Piano. I think having both will be redundant, am I right? If so, I would have to choose between The Enigma/Felt for 119 and the OA Toolkit for 177 (I already own Tundra). Any opinions about what would be the best choice?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 27, 2017)

Just to clarify 'complete your pair' is available on this promotion. Basically each "pair" has a nominal discount % which is applied to the instrument you don't yet own when added to your cart.

The felt piano has a very natural sound that is excellent for drama, very versatile, it is a modern piano. Olafur's piano is older and the mic technique and pimped felt gives for a more characterful instrument, which is oozing cool. Whilst it may feel that the library centres on this amazing instrument Olafur spent many weeks creating the amazing synth content which has to be heard to be believed.


----------



## Fab (Jul 27, 2017)

The Darris said:


> Hmm. Delicious. Though, I do own most of those. Do these work like the complete your bundle scheme?



lol, when you use 'delicious' to describe things other than food, it creeps me out.


----------



## StillLife (Jul 27, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Just to clarify 'complete your pair' is available on this promotion. Basically each "pair" has a nominal discount % which is applied to the instrument you don't yet own when added to your cart.
> 
> The felt piano has a very natural sound that is excellent for drama, very versatile, it is a modern piano. Olafur's piano is older and the mic technique and pimped felt gives for a more characterful instrument, which is oozing cool. Whilst it may feel that the library centres on this amazing instrument Olafur spent many weeks creating the amazing synth content which has to be heard to be believed.



Thank you for clarifying the differences. Just watched the video's on Enigma and Felt. They sound really inspirational! OA also sounds lovely of course, but maybe not suited to as many styles/genres that the other two might be. Enigma & Felt will be purchased, I am sure. Still contemplating OA.


----------



## premjj (Jul 27, 2017)

"How to rob a bank in 3 easy steps" - Out of stock on Amazon and Barnes & Noble already !


----------



## christianhenson (Jul 27, 2017)

Yeah, if Enigma isn't in your arsenal you need to make it, it is my number #1 writers de-blocker... Directors love it too...


----------



## StillLife (Jul 27, 2017)

christianhenson said:


> Yeah, if Enigma isn't in your arsenal you need to make it, it is my number #1 writers de-blocker... Directors love it too...



Will do!
Perhaps a bit off topic: is there any change of a NKS-update for 'older' libraries like Enigma & Felt (and OA Toolkit for that matter)? Tundra and LCO being NKS is great and I would love to have more of your libraries as easily accessed and manipulated through my NI s61 keyboard...


----------



## The Darris (Jul 27, 2017)

Fab said:


> lol, when you use 'delicious' to describe things other than food, it creeps me out.


----------



## ChazC (Jul 27, 2017)

I've got Albion One so eDNA Earth is available (for about 27% off). Never really checked eDNA out before but it reminds me a lot of the SampleLogic morphing libraries. At least Earth has preset names which actually give you a clue as to what it sounds like (my real bugbear with SampleLogic). Has to be said, I'm tempted...


----------



## Øyvind Moe (Jul 27, 2017)

Tempting, as this is the best deal I'm likely to ever get on the Symphonic Strings (already have Perc). Presumably this would get me Masse as well, since I also have the Brass and Woodwinds. I'm still not really sure I can afford it at the moment, but that hasn't stopped me before ...


----------



## Musicam (Jul 27, 2017)

Great offer! I like to be a loyal customer of Spitfire!


----------



## Vavastrasza (Jul 27, 2017)

Either this isn't working correctly or I don't understand how it is supposed to work. If I add Symphonic Strings and the Percussion pair to my basket, it shows as £932.99, which doesn't appear to represent any discount from normal.

The promotion should give me both for the same price as Symphonic Strings, is that right?

Possibly this is because I already have all the other Symphonic libraries (Brass, etc.) so it adds the strings as Symphony Orchestra instead of just Strings. But that means I miss the discount. Is there any way around this?


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 27, 2017)

These guys must be rolling in it if they can afford the rights to use Batman and Robin and R2D2 and C3PO in marketing. Wow.


----------



## J-M (Jul 27, 2017)

Sigh...here we go again. MUST. RESIST.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Jul 27, 2017)

Vavastrasza said:


> Either this isn't working correctly or I don't understand how it is supposed to work. If I add Symphonic Strings and the Percussion pair to my basket, it shows as £932.99, which doesn't appear to represent any discount from normal.
> 
> The promotion should give me both for the same price as Symphonic Strings, is that right?
> 
> Possibly this is because I already have all the other Symphonic libraries (Brass, etc.) so it adds the strings as Symphony Orchestra instead of just Strings. But that means I miss the discount. Is there any way around this?



Hi Vavastrasza, can you contact us at spitfireaudio.com/support? We'll be able to sort things out for you.


----------



## sinkd (Jul 27, 2017)

Enigma + Felt Piano


----------



## D Halgren (Jul 27, 2017)

Just bought HZ finally. Please don't put out anything else too soon! I need a break


----------



## StillLife (Jul 27, 2017)

sinkd said:


> Enigma + Felt Piano


Yep. I couldn't resist them at 50% off. Just played with them. Great first impression. The 6 mics you get with the Felt are great for finding the desired sounds. And Enigma seems huge and beautiful. Made a random multi with 2 instances of Felt and 5 of Enigma pads and loops. Big smile. They are a nice pair alright.


----------



## benatural (Jul 27, 2017)

So, what is the felt piano and symphonic strings paired to? On the mobile site they aren't paired with anything.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Jul 27, 2017)

benatural said:


> So, what is the felt piano and symphonic strings paired to? On the mobile site they aren't paired with anything.


Hi benatural, Felt Piano is paired with Enigma and Symphonic Strings is paired with Spitfire Percussion


----------



## benatural (Jul 27, 2017)

Ahhh I see now. I misinterpreted the visuals. I took the layout to mean that those products directly adjacent to one another are the ones that were paired, not the ones joined by the equal sign graphic.

Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Johann F. (Jul 27, 2017)

Nice artwork 

The Enigma||Felt Piano pair will sell like hotcakes!


----------



## playz123 (Jul 27, 2017)

Darn...I have most of these, but what a wonderful opportunity for those who don't, as savings are considerable and one can't go wrong with any of the libraries. This sale certainly appeared 'out of the blue' though.


----------



## Creston (Jul 27, 2017)

I've had Enigma for a while and not had much luck getting it into cues. Curious how others are using it.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 27, 2017)

Creston said:


> I've had Enigma for a while and not had much luck getting it into cues. Curious how others are using it.



Hmmmm ...... was about to jump. Will now sort a bit more and watch for Replies !!
THX!


----------



## Creston (Jul 27, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Hmmmm ...... was about to jump. Will now sort a bit more and watch for Replies !!
> THX!



I'm not doing 'classical' scores either. I'm gonna delve into it today. Give us a little video Henson, curious how you're using it.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 27, 2017)

Ugh all the best deals happen when I have no money :'(


----------



## JohnG (Jul 27, 2017)

MrLinssi said:


> MUST. RESIST.



Resistance is....futile.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jul 27, 2017)

Haha, Spitfire, you are EVIL. 

Ever since I got HZ01 several months ago, I have wished I also had the HZ03 soloist recordings. So what do you do this week? Give me _absolutely no choice whatsoever_* but to spend more money to get HZ03 right now to complete my "PAIR", even though I am supposed to be watching my money more closely this month.

Oh well ... I should have many months in the future to enjoy it.

* That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## alexklingle (Jul 27, 2017)

Anyone have any idea if we're able to combine a 'complete the bundle' with an edu discount?


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 27, 2017)

alexklingle said:


> Anyone have any idea if we're able to combine a 'complete the bundle' with an edu discount?



.... was advised NO, but don't rely solely on this ! 
Checked Albion ONE and edu is better deal (by a little). Most others look better than edu __ so focused there given short fuse on PAIRS deal.


----------



## gamma-ut (Jul 27, 2017)

It was quite handy for me. I picked up Chamber Strings late last year in the wishlist sale - and had been looking at LCO for the oddball articulations. So, job done.


----------



## J-M (Jul 27, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Ugh all the best deals happen when I have no money :'(



I have money, but it's reserved for my (absolutely crucial) PC upgrade. Those deals are tearing my soul apart.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 27, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> Haha, Spitfire, you are EVIL.
> 
> Ever since I got HZ01 several months ago, I have wished I also had the HZ03 soloist recordings. So what do you do this week? Give me _absolutely no choice whatsoever_* but to spend more money to get HZ03 right now to complete my "PAIR", even though I am supposed to be watching my money more closely this month.
> 
> ...


Life's short. Live large!


----------



## StillLife (Jul 27, 2017)

Creston said:


> I've had Enigma for a while and not had much luck getting it into cues. Curious how others are using it.


I played with the Felt and Enigma today and during play I wrote this short song. Bear in mind I am not a composer, I am a songwriter. You may not like the song, but I post it so you can judge whether Felt and Enigma go together well.
I only used those two libraries (and my voice). No editing afterwards, no effects added. Only a little bit of reverb on the voice and some panning and some slight volume-automation here and there. Playing is not the best, I fear: it was a 20 minute job.
(I am probably going to regret posting this song, in the morning, because often when I listen back to what I made the night before... you know...).


----------



## Musicam (Jul 27, 2017)

Sweet! Coca Cola!


----------



## StillLife (Jul 27, 2017)

Musicam said:


> Sweet! Coca Cola!


I doubt if I'll ever hear this tune under one of their commercials...


----------



## Rohann (Jul 27, 2017)

Damn! If only the deal for the "if you happened to buy this less than a few months ago" discount was a little more substantial for i.e. LCO. 34% is a great discount but not _quite _enough so to skip on my EDU discount and frantically find some things to sell.


----------



## lp59burst (Jul 27, 2017)

sinkd said:


> Enigma + Felt Piano


^^^ Same here...

I already have most of the other offerings except for the HZ stuff which I'm not interested in... no offense to Mr. HZ...


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 27, 2017)

With CH gone ... where is this all going ???? ......


----------



## Fleer (Jul 27, 2017)

Albion V and Olafur Arnalds do pair nicely.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 27, 2017)

StillLife said:


> I played with the Felt and Enigma today and during play I wrote this short song. Bear in mind I am not a composer, I am a songwriter. You may not like the song, but I post it so you can judge whether Felt and Enigma go together well.
> I only used those two libraries (and my voice). No editing afterwards, no effects added. Only a little bit of reverb on the voice and some panning and some slight volume-automation here and there. Playing is not the best, I fear: it was a 20 minute job.
> (I am probably going to regret posting this song, in the morning, because often when I listen back to what I made the night before... you know...).



I really liked it! Great vocals!


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 27, 2017)

StillLife said:


> I played with the Felt and Enigma today and during play I wrote this short song. Bear in mind I am not a composer, I am a songwriter. You may not like the song, but I post it so you can judge whether Felt and Enigma go together well.
> I only used those two libraries (and my voice). No editing afterwards, no effects added. Only a little bit of reverb on the voice and some panning and some slight volume-automation here and there. Playing is not the best, I fear: it was a 20 minute job.
> (I am probably going to regret posting this song, in the morning, because often when I listen back to what I made the night before... you know...).



I enjoyed your voice


----------



## artomatic (Jul 27, 2017)

I was ready to pull out my cc last week to take SCS off the shelf since I don't have a smaller, intimate string library. Thanks for making it so much easier (with the paired LCO) to pull the trigger today, Spitfire!


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Jul 28, 2017)

alexklingle said:


> Anyone have any idea if we're able to combine a 'complete the bundle' with an edu discount?


Sorry, no. All of our discounts (and a collection counts as a discount) can only be used in isolation.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Jul 28, 2017)

thereus said:


> Gone where?


Haha, trust me, Christian's not going anywhere.


----------



## Ryan99 (Jul 28, 2017)

Enigma and Felt. Anything they can bring for me, after I just purchased Keyscape? With Omnisphere 2 and the Creative Keyscape extra presets, it looks overkill to me, but I'm ready to listen.


----------



## Daisser (Jul 28, 2017)

JeffvR said:


> Yes you get a discount if you own one. I already own Albion V, is Olafur Arnalds toolkit worth it for €177 incl VAT?



I'd like an opinion on this as well. I'm picky about VST pianos and I tend not to like them but I haven't bought a single product from spitfire that I haven't liked. Albion V is impressive and I like it.


----------



## Daisser (Jul 28, 2017)

thereus said:


> Olafur Arnolds toolkit is an odd one to value. The piano is absolutely gorgeous but not very deeply sampled. If you want that Northern European / intimate sound to inspire you as you improvise while away from home, you will love it. If you are more of a Chopin type player, you will hate it. The synth sounds are nice if you like that kind of thing.
> 
> Very much horses for courses with this one, imho (well, probably not that h).



Understood, I'm not sure now. At first I thought they were offering the EVO which I would have jumped on in a secobd.


----------



## Quasar (Jul 28, 2017)

Fab said:


> lol, when you use 'delicious' to describe things other than food, it creeps me out.


Scrumptiously well said.

I can still get the discount on Albion ONE because I have 1, but this doesn't work for the pair deal. Bummer.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 28, 2017)

Quasar said:


> Scrumptiously well said.
> 
> I can still get the discount on Albion ONE because I have 1, but this doesn't work for the pair deal. Bummer.



Why not ? I have eDNA01 and PAIRS deal gets me Albion ONE for $326.22 instead of $449. = $122.78 savings ~27%.

Different issue here .... really want something else bit higher cost but priced in Euro. Exchg penalty makes for a no go. Glad to see SA price in $$ in USA !

Best deal seems Albion Tundra & Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit ....


----------



## Quasar (Jul 28, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Why not ? I have eDNA01 and PAIRS deal gets me Albion ONE for $326.22 instead of $449. = $122.78 savings ~27%.
> 
> Different issue here .... really want something else bit higher cost but priced in Euro. Exchg penalty makes for a no go. Glad to see SA price in $$ in USA !
> 
> Best deal seems Albion Tundra & Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit ....


It's a different scenario, as you already own one of the products. Because I have Albion 1 legacy, if I add Albion ONE to my cart solo, I can get it for $280.10. But if I do the pair the cart price for ONE immediately updates to 326.22 for me, too.

Perhaps if I bought ONE by itself at the legacy discount price, I could then "complete my pair" and get the prorated discount as a 2nd, separate purchase. But since it's all too expensive for me right now and I don't really need ONE anyway (as I'm happy with 1), I don't know why I'm tripping on this at all... 

...On the other hand, Enigma + Felt Piano is pretty attractive...


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 28, 2017)

Quasar said:


> It's a different scenario, as you already own one of the products. Because I have Albion 1 legacy, if I add Albion ONE to my cart solo, I can get it for $280.10. But if I do the pair the cart price for ONE immediately updates to 326.22 for me, too.
> 
> Perhaps if I bought ONE by itself at the legacy discount price, I could then "complete my pair" and get the prorated discount as a 2nd, separate purchase. But since it's all too expensive for me right now and I don't really need ONE anyway (as I'm happy with 1), I don't know why I'm tripping on this at all...
> 
> ...On the other hand, Enigma + Felt Piano is pretty attractive...



Aha ... missed your 1 vs ONE detail . Yes, Enigma + Felt Piano is really interesting. Recent post commented about
trying to find scenarios for 'using' Enigma and was lurking to see if anyone else responded .....


----------



## StillLife (Jul 28, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Aha ... missed your 1 vs ONE detail . Yes, Enigma + Felt Piano is really interesting. Recent post commented about
> trying to find scenarios for 'using' Enigma and was lurking to see if anyone else responded .....


I did respond... Posted a song!


----------



## StillLife (Jul 28, 2017)

Ryan99 said:


> Enigma and Felt. Anything they can bring for me, after I just purchased Keyscape? With Omnisphere 2 and the Creative Keyscape extra presets, it looks overkill to me, but I'm ready to listen.


I can't help you here, I fear. I love Enigma and Felt, but I (still) don't own O2 and Keyscape. I posted a song I made with the two Spitfire libraries, so maybe you can listen and think if you could make something alike (if you want to make something alike) with the libraries you already own.


----------



## Musicam (Jul 28, 2017)

Batmannnn! ... and Robin


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 28, 2017)

StillLife said:


> I can't help you here, I fear. I love Enigma and Felt, but I (still) don't own O2 and Keyscape. I posted a song I made with the two Spitfire libraries, so maybe you can listen and think if you could make something alike (if you want to make something alike) with the libraries you already own.



@ Creston posted Yesterday, midday, as follows: "I've had Enigma for a while and not had much luck getting it into cues. Curious how others are using it." I simply indicated I would monitor and see what posted

Have listened to your track, but Enigma does not present much in it. PAIR may be a great deal, but Enigma remains a question .... seemingly of positive interest, but no posts to support that ...


----------



## lp59burst (Jul 28, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> @ Creston posted Yesterday, midday, as follows: "I've had Enigma for a while and not had much luck getting it into cues. Curious how others are using it." I simply indicated I would monitor and see what posted
> 
> Have listened to your track, but Enigma does not present much in it. PAIR may be a great deal, but Enigma remains a question .... seemingly of positive interest, but no posts to support that ...


So then Enigma is well an... enigma in your case.

I bought the Enigma and Felt pair. Downloading them now... I won't have time to try them until tomorrow when it's finally "my" time at home...


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 28, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> So then Enigma is well an... enigma in your case.
> 
> I bought the Enigma and Felt pair. Downloading them now... I won't have time to try them until tomorrow when it's finally "my" time at home...[/QUOTE
> 
> Great! Will watch and hope for some definitive reactions. No bias whatsoever ..... just need some external experiences to justify the purchase.


----------



## StillLife (Jul 29, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Have listened to your track, but Enigma does not present much in it.



I think Enigma is more of a coloring, background library: it can add tension, movement, athmosphere. If I'd muted the (5) Enigma tracks, the other two elements in the song (vocals and Felt) would lose context, I think, and the 'song' would kind of disappear.
For instance: I used some of the atonal patches as a means of emphasizing a 'transition' (from intro to vocals, from 1st part of vocals to 2nd part). You'll hardly hear them (consciously) I think, but if I took them out I am fairly sure you'll miss them.

But I am also curious about how other buyers of this pair get along with it!


----------



## Ryan99 (Jul 29, 2017)

StillLife said:


> I think Enigma is more of a coloring, background library: it can add tension, movement, athmosphere. If I'd muted the (5) Enigma tracks, the other two elements in the song (vocals and Felt) would lose context, I think, and the 'song' would kind of disappear.
> For instance: I used some of the atonal patches as a means of emphasizing a 'transition' (from intro to vocals, from 1st part of vocals to 2nd part). You'll hardly hear them (consciously) I think, but if I took them out I am fairly sure you'll miss them.
> 
> But I am also curious about how other buyers of this pair get along with it!


That's answering my question. I already have full of that with Omnisphere. Thanks!


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 29, 2017)

Ryan99 said:


> That's answering my question. I already have full of that with Omnisphere. Thanks!



Omni2 here as well, plus eDNA01 + kinematic + Glass and Steel + + ...... 
So many good libraries out there now, probably need to flip a coin on this one.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 29, 2017)

Tried doing PAIRS _ SSS + Percussion, then upgrading to Symphony Orchestra, but discount disappears. Total is $2088. ... full price. 

Thought this worked properly a day or so ago ..... ?


----------



## StillLife (Jul 29, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Tried doing PAIRS _ SSS + Percussion, then upgrading to Symphony Orchestra, but discount disappears. Total is $2088. ... full price.


That must be because it makes no sense to buy SSS and Symphony Orchestra, because SSS is part of Symphony Orchestra... The sale is only for the pair SSS+Percussion, not for SO+Percussion. What you should do, I think, is first buy SSS+Percussion for 799 euro, and after that SO. The SO price will have a reduction because you upgrade from SSS, and then you'll have SO+percussion for the price of SO.
But if you want to be sure about this: email Spitfire.


----------



## StillLife (Jul 29, 2017)

thereus said:


> Can we make pairing suggestions for future offers?
> 
> North 7 Keys and The Grange...



Oh, yes. 

Olafur Evolutions + Mandolin Swarm
North 7 + Enigma2
North 7 + Union Chapel (anything with North 7, I guess...)
Sacconi + Bernard Herrmann
.....


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 29, 2017)

StillLife said:


> That must be because it makes no sense to buy SSS and Symphony Orchestra, because SSS is part of Symphony Orchestra... The sale is only for the pair SSS+Percussion, not for SO+Percussion. What you should do, I think, is first buy SSS+Percussion for 799 euro, and after that SO. The SO price will have a reduction because you upgrade from SSS, and then you'll have SO+percussion for the price of SO.
> But if you want to be sure about this: email Spitfire.



OK .... but why is Spitfire interjecting this 'SO Upgrade' as I start to finalize the PAIRS transaction ?? I pops up as an option during checkout ! Doesn't make much sense IMHO.
Like I stated, I thought this worked properly very recently. Maybe someone else can confirm?


----------



## StillLife (Jul 29, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> OK .... but why is Spitfire interjecting this 'SO Upgrade' as I start to finalize the PAIRS transaction ?? I pops up as an option during checkout ! Doesn't make much sense IMHO.
> Like I stated, I thought this worked properly very recently. Maybe someone else can confirm?


Well that's strange, indeed. I have no use for SSS and/or SO, so I did not finalize a transaction on it. I would email Spitfire.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 29, 2017)

StillLife said:


> Well that's strange, indeed. I have no use for SSS and/or SO, so I did not finalize a transaction on it. I would email Spitfire.



Recall now that I am correct, as initial offering 'added' Symphony Oorchestra, but then reminded to 'delete' Symphonic Strings. Now that is all changed .... Should not happen 'mid-stream' 

Yes! Very impressed with their USA direct telephone number and consistent live help !! 
Can't use until Monday morning, but PAIRS should still be alive for a few hours after. 

This is 'big' deal' here, as alternative choice has Euro xchg penalty which is not trivial. This is possibility to stay loyal to SA and stay in budget at same time ...


----------



## Mornats (Jul 29, 2017)

I'd quite fancied EDNA and can now get it cheap as I own Albion One. Shame this deal wasn't around when I originally bought AO earlier this year but still, nice discount and will get me EDNA and Kinematik for less than the price of EDNA. My only hangup is the amount of synths that I already own.


----------



## skythemusic (Jul 29, 2017)

I wish LCO could be paired with OA. I have the Herrmann library and really want to pair it with LCO. 

I like the idea of the chamber string library but I'm worried it's too wet for my purposes and it is fairly costly.


----------



## Apina (Jul 30, 2017)

skythemusic said:


> I wish LCO could be paired with OA. I have the Herrmann library and really want to pair it with LCO.
> 
> I like the idea of the chamber string library but I'm worried it's too wet for my purposes and it is fairly costly.


 
It would have been great if Herrmann was paired with LCO. I regret of not bying it when it was cheaper.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 30, 2017)

Question about Felt Piano: can you delete some of the five microphone perspectives to save disk space? The library is 13 gigabytes (compressed), which is more space than I can afford to give yet another piano library (unless, of course, I expand my PC yet again). Thanks in advance to anyone who knows.


----------



## StillLife (Jul 30, 2017)

rrichard63 said:


> Question about Felt Piano: can you delete some of the five microphone perspectives to save disk space? The library is 13 gigabytes (compressed), which is more space than I can afford to give yet another piano library (unless, of course, I expand my PC yet again). Thanks in advance to anyone who knows.


I am not near my pc now, but I will check later tonight.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jul 30, 2017)

Vavastrasza said:


> Either this isn't working correctly or I don't understand how it is supposed to work. If I add Symphonic Strings and the Percussion pair to my basket, it shows as £932.99, which doesn't appear to represent any discount from normal.
> 
> The promotion should give me both for the same price as Symphonic Strings, is that right?
> 
> Possibly this is because I already have all the other Symphonic libraries (Brass, etc.) so it adds the strings as Symphony Orchestra instead of just Strings. But that means I miss the discount. Is there any way around this?



I'm having the same issue with the Tundra combo. No discount is showing...


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 30, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> I'm having the same issue with the Tundra combo. No discount is showing...



Have sent e-mail comments to SA .... but must note, this is a notable 'weekend' Promo and to not have staff available to respond to issues seems a poor decision. Now, these other problems plus my Symphony Orchestra issue.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jul 30, 2017)

Probably for the best. I promised my self I wouldn't buy anymore stuff until Black Friday (or I actually start making some money back from it).


----------



## JohnG (Jul 30, 2017)

trying to decide about Olufar Composer Toolkit (already have Albion V), on the one hand, or the pair of Enigma and Felt Piano, on the other.

Both sound very interesting.


----------



## StillLife (Jul 30, 2017)

JohnG said:


> trying to decide about Olufar Composer Toolkit (already have Albion V), on the one hand, or the pair of Enigma and Felt Piano, on the other.
> 
> Both sound very interesting.



Yes, that was my decision process also. Both great opportunities. In the end I went for the largest discount: Felt & Enigma. Simple psychology: knowing you've done a good deal adds to the pleasure the buy brings.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Jul 30, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Tried doing PAIRS _ SSS + Percussion, then upgrading to Symphony Orchestra, but discount disappears. Total is $2088. ... full price.
> 
> Thought this worked properly a day or so ago ..... ?



If you figure this out, please let me know! I've tried the same thing over here and I don't see a discount. 
Does anyone know how the upgrade from SSS to SO works? I don't want to overpay for the collection.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 30, 2017)

Virtual Virgin said:


> If you figure this out, please let me know! I've tried the same thing over here and I don't see a discount.
> Does anyone know how the upgrade from SSS to SO works? I don't want to overpay for the collection.



Long 'set' of Support e-mails to SA and will call early morning tomorrow here ( early afternoon London time ).
Will post as soon as anything useful.
Not allowed on COMMERCIAL Thread to mention where the $$$ likely go otherwise ....


----------



## JohnG (Jul 30, 2017)

It seemed as though I had to log in before I could see a discount, for what it's worth.


----------



## StillLife (Jul 30, 2017)

rrichard63 said:


> Question about Felt Piano: can you delete some of the five microphone perspectives to save disk space? The library is 13 gigabytes (compressed), which is more space than I can afford to give yet another piano library (unless, of course, I expand my PC yet again). Thanks in advance to anyone who knows.[/QUOTE
> I don't think you can delete them. You can have them on or off, which reduces or increases ram-load, but that has nothing to do with storage. Bear in mind, though, that having the 6 mics really adds to the versatility of this library. At least, that's what I think. Just to warn you if you do find a way to delete some: you may end up with a lib you may not use, and that's a real waste of hd-space.


----------



## soundmind (Jul 30, 2017)

JohnG said:


> trying to decide about Olufar Composer Toolkit (already have Albion V), on the one hand, or the pair of Enigma and Felt Piano, on the other.
> 
> Both sound very interesting.


I went down this very road and decided to purchase all three (have Albion V as well). Heard enough patches from the Olufar and Enigma walk through videos that will add layers to a few tracks that I am currently working on. And the Felt Piano, with the extra mics, is too good to pass up. Download in process.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 30, 2017)

StillLife said:


> ... having the 6 mics really adds to the versatility of this library. At least, that's what I think. Just to warn you if you do find a way to delete some: you may end up with a lib you may not use ...



Yes, I'm thinking about that side of the question too. Multiple microphone perspectives are always a selling point with me. I guess that's part of why I keep running out of disk space.


----------



## NoamL (Jul 30, 2017)

thereus said:


> Can we make pairing suggestions for future offers?



I bet you that these pairings were purposely chosen by seeing what people have been putting in those Christmas wishlists and other offers every year. With the aim of, in each case, pairing a library a lot of people want, with a library that people have been repeatedly wishlisting but that hasn't been urgent enough to buy. Spitfire doesn't miss a trick! Very smart company. It's like the "complete your bundle" thing EastWest does, only with a little more... steering


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 31, 2017)

JUST A POLITE REMINDER THIS IS ENDING IN A FEW HOURS
•••
​​


----------



## MisteR (Jul 31, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> JUST A POLITE REMINDER THIS IS ENDING IN A FEW HOURS
> •••​


"Bleep."


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 31, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Long 'set' of Support e-mails to SA and will call early morning tomorrow here ( early afternoon London time ).
> Will post as soon as anything useful.
> Not allowed on COMMERCIAL Thread to mention where the $$$ likely go otherwise ....


-----------------------------
Well .... best end-point is a very strange marketing decision by SF to add the SSO promo message in the middle of the PAI-IR promo. It was confusing, removed other discounts in Cart, and generated frustration trying to make it work in some positive manner. Messaged and called SFA with no change in response. No way to really gain from selecting SSO option, so big negative here. Ended up with no selections ....  Honestly was open to something over $1.5k, but this erased it.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Jul 31, 2017)

i wish i hadn't paid my rent this month.....:(


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Jul 31, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> -----------------------------
> Well .... best end-point is a very strange marketing decision by SF to add the SSO promo message in the middle of the PAI-IR promo. It was confusing, removed other discounts in Cart, and generated frustration trying to make it work in some positive manner. Messaged and called SFA with no change in response. No way to really gain from selecting SSO option, so big negative here. Ended up with no selections ....  Honestly was open to something over $1.5k, but this erased it.



You can get the SSS now and upgrade to the SSO later, though not at the full discount. You will essentially end up paying $137 for the Spitfire percussion in this scenario.


----------



## galactic orange (Jul 31, 2017)

Just grabbed LCO to complete my pair since I already had SCS. Got it mainly to use the standard articulations as a dry counterpart to SCS rather than for the more unique sounds (but I might find use for those too!). At the offered price, it was better than even the intro price so too good to miss. I'll use this library in an orchestral rock/game soundtrack template.

Kicking myself for missing the Bernard Herrmann intro price, but just didn't have the funds at the time. LCO and BH would make a marvelous pair methinks. Now it's either clamp down hard on the wallet until the next sale or just be done with it and buy BH, which is the finest "whole orchestra" product I've heard since I started using sample libraries.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Jul 31, 2017)

mint.com is literally shaking in its boots at me right now. do i eat ramen for 2 months and get a pair?


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Jul 31, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> -----------------------------
> Well .... best end-point is a very strange marketing decision by SF to add the SSO promo message in the middle of the PAI-IR promo. It was confusing, removed other discounts in Cart, and generated frustration trying to make it work in some positive manner. Messaged and called SFA with no change in response. No way to really gain from selecting SSO option, so big negative here. Ended up with no selections ....  Honestly was open to something over $1.5k, but this erased it.


Hi sonstenuto, can you send me your email address by PM so I can look up your ticket?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your support and feedback on this promo, its been great fun for us picking out what we think partners up really well and revisiting some of our prouder parts of our back catalogue...


----------



## skythemusic (Aug 1, 2017)

I went ahead and got SCS and LCO to pair with BH. I think this is a three headed monster for what I do (more on the Jon Brion/Radiohead/Bowie side). 

Thanks SF for the sale and products. I spent most of the last several days evaluating sounds. I'm hoping the close mic on SCS will be dry enough for my Nick Drake side, if not I think the library will still be great for layering, ambience, and my more shoegaze side.


----------



## JPComposer (Aug 1, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks everyone for your support and feedback on this promo, its been great fun for us picking out what we think partners up really well and revisiting some of our prouder parts of our back catalogue...



I bought Albion V, as I already have Olafur's Toolkit, and it has exceeded my expectations. The strings are absolutely beautiful, you should have brought this out more in the demos. I would have bought it sooner right enough.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 1, 2017)

Coming soon a new product please?


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 1, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi sonstenuto, can you send me your email address by PM so I can look up your ticket?



Taken care of re teleccon .... THX!


----------



## StillLife (Aug 1, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Taken care of re teleccon .... THX!


What happened sostenuto? Did you get the spitfire's orchestra + percussion?


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 1, 2017)

StillLife said:


> What happened sostenuto? Did you get the spitfire's orchestra + percussion?



No ... but nothing negative (other than that brief exercise trying to add SSO and remove SSS). Really, this was all about $$$ and possibility to add other strong SF content at extraordinary price. uno, 'if it looks too good ....' 

Priority is Albion One now, followed by long learning period ... 
Spitfire Percussion is likely next after that.

PAI-IRS seemed a positive promo and perhaps it will return in various forms.


----------



## StillLife (Aug 1, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> No ... but nothing negative (other than that brief exercise trying to add SSO and remove SSS). Really, this was all about $$$ and possibility to add other strong SF content at extraordinary price. uno, 'if it looks too good ....'
> 
> Priority is Albion One now, followed by long learning period ...
> Spitfire Percussion is likely next after that.
> ...



Alright. Good to know. Here's hoping (with you) for some more of those pai-irs in the future!


----------



## Raphioli (Aug 2, 2017)

If I were to give feedback, I wish there was some kind of a heads up during the beginning of the month when they're planning on doing a huge sale like this. Maybe something like a teaser which they do for new products.
Then I definitely wouldn't have used money on other stuff.
Money is pretty tight during the end of the month.

If I knew, I definitely would've been interested in the spitfire percussions, since I already own SSS.
I'm afraid I won't see another 34% discount on percussions in the future =(


----------

